# best areas to live in brisbane



## bones7655

Hello people, 
Should be moving to Brisbane area September '14 and putting a lot effort into research because i want to do it right.
I have a wife who is a mental health nurse and two kids aged 5 & 9. Looking for a good family location for schools, parks etc , Public transport links would also be handy. Don't want to live too close to city but not too remote. Have a few ideas but very interested in what you have to suggest.


----------



## Joanne13

Sinnamon park, jindalee also good. Close to transport links. Twenty mins by bus to city by rocket link bus. Forty mins to gold coast


----------



## bones7655

Than you for your imput. I've been looking at bay side area Cleveland and Wellington point . what are your thoughts on these ?


----------



## aparker

Hi there-- I'm in the same boat. My husband and I are moving in late September to Brisbane and are checking out neighborhoods now. My sister in law lives in Victoria Point which seems to have reasonably priced houses (on par with house prices in Seattle where we currently live). I've been to and am a fan of Victoria Point, Redland Bay, Cleveland and Wellington Point. There is a longer commute the further south you go (Redland Bay) but it's pretty out there, near the coast, etc..

The website below, Street Advisor, has some helpful information. Good luck!

Websites that I've found helpful as well:
Best suburbs in Brisbane | StreetAdvisor.com.au
Choosing a Suburb in an Australian City
Australia > Queensland > All Suburbs


----------



## bones7655

Thank you for that, i have recently found that street advisor website but found conflicting reviews elsewhere. I have a close friend who lives in Wellington point and he has always said to move there (i always thought it was just because he wanted me to be in walking distance from boozy bbqs lol !) But at the moment it does seem to have a lot of positives. I will keep looking and reading though so thankyou for your help.


----------



## aparker

walking distance to boozy bbq's is important. I love the australian approach to bbq-ing, with everyone showing up with their own meats to grill and a salad; so simple. When I was there in December, we were up on the sunshine coast and our friend was pulled over for a random breathalizer. She hadn't been drinking so all was well, but they're very stringent about enforcing drink/driving laws, in which case "walking distance" is a big draw.


----------



## Beth_of_Bris

Albany Creek has a good family feel to it and has lots of places to go for walks (bunya park etc). However its about 16km from the CBD and the transport links arent great. Nearest Train station is strathpine/bald hills and the bus takes about an hour into Brissie.


----------



## Ian F

Hi I am from UK, moved to Brisbane 7 years ago, lived in Thornlands since I got here, which is in that Cleveland, Wellington Point, Victoria Point area. I reckon its the perfect place to live, you could do an awful lot worse. Not sure where you are from, but there are plenty of Poms and South Africans around, the local football club (Redlands Utd) is pretty good. Only downside is the public transport is not fantastic, but apart from that any of the areas mentioned would all tick the boxes you mentioned.


----------



## bones7655

Cheers Ian. Think im pretty much decided on Cleveland and surrounding areas. I will have to give the football a go, looks like they had a good season


----------

